# VPN über Cisco PIX 501



## C-H (22. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein kleines Netzwerk-Problem - leider bin ich nicht so der Crack dabei.
Was ich machen möchte:
Per VPN ins Firmennetzwerk einwählen.

Aufbau: 
Eingewählt ins Internet (DSL) wird mit einem einfachen D-Link Router. Dahinter steht eine Cisco PIX 501 Firewall. Server ist ein Small Business Server 2003.

Folgendes habe ich bisher gemacht:
Weiterleitung des Ports 1723 (und zum Testen die Ports 80 und 443), jeweils auf dem D-Link Router (von dort auf das Outside-Interface der PIX) und auf der PIX zum Server. Auf die Konfigurationsseite der PIX komme ich von außen (habe die Konfiguration kurzfristig von Outside-Interface zugelassen). Aber weiter komme ich nicht.

Mein Problem:
Aus irgend einem Grund komme ich nicht über die PIX. Vielleicht kann mal jemand in die Konfiguration schauen:


```
Result of PIX command: "show running config"
 
: Saved
:
PIX Version 6.2(2)
nameif ethernet0 outside security0
nameif ethernet1 inside security100
enable password ### encrypted
passwd ### encrypted
hostname pixfirewall
domain-name ciscopix.com
fixup protocol ftp 21
fixup protocol http 80
fixup protocol h323 h225 1720
fixup protocol h323 ras 1718-1719
fixup protocol ils 389
fixup protocol rsh 514
fixup protocol rtsp 554
fixup protocol smtp 25
fixup protocol sqlnet 1521
fixup protocol sip 5060
fixup protocol skinny 2000
names
name 192.168.1.254 ROUTER
name 172.20.1.1 SERVER01
access-list 100 permit icmp any any echo-reply 
access-list 100 permit icmp any any time-exceeded 
access-list 100 permit icmp any any unreachable 
access-list 100 permit tcp any eq 1080 any eq 1080 
access-list 100 permit udp any eq 1080 any eq 1080 
access-list 100 permit tcp any eq www any eq www 
access-list inside_outbound_nat0_acl permit ip 172.20.0.0 255.255.0.0 172.20.200.0 255.255.255.0 
pager lines 24
logging on
interface ethernet0 10baset
interface ethernet1 10full
mtu outside 1500
mtu inside 1500
ip address outside 192.168.1.253 255.255.255.0
ip address inside 172.20.250.1 255.255.0.0
ip audit info action alarm
ip audit attack action alarm
ip local pool Standard 172.20.200.1-172.20.200.254
pdm location 172.20.200.0 255.255.255.0 outside
pdm location ROUTER 255.255.255.255 outside
pdm location SERVER01 255.255.255.255 inside
pdm logging informational 100
pdm history enable
arp timeout 14400
global (outside) 1 192.168.1.15-192.168.1.250
global (outside) 2 192.168.1.251
global (outside) 3 ROUTER
global (outside) 3 192.168.0.1
nat (inside) 0 access-list inside_outbound_nat0_acl
nat (inside) 2 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 0 0
access-group 100 in interface outside
route outside 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 ROUTER 1
timeout xlate 0:05:00
timeout conn 1:00:00 half-closed 0:10:00 udp 0:02:00 rpc 0:10:00 h323 0:05:00 sip 0:30:00 sip_media 0:02:00
timeout uauth 0:05:00 absolute
aaa-server TACACS+ protocol tacacs+ 
aaa-server RADIUS protocol radius 
aaa-server LOCAL protocol local 
http server enable
http 172.20.0.0 255.255.0.0 inside
no snmp-server location
no snmp-server contact
snmp-server community public
no snmp-server enable traps
floodguard enable
sysopt connection permit-pptp
no sysopt route dnat
telnet timeout 5
ssh timeout 5
vpdn group PPTP-VPDN-GROUP accept dialin pptp
vpdn group PPTP-VPDN-GROUP ppp authentication pap
vpdn group PPTP-VPDN-GROUP client configuration address local Standard
vpdn group PPTP-VPDN-GROUP client configuration dns 217.237.151.225 
vpdn group PPTP-VPDN-GROUP client configuration wins SERVER01 
vpdn group PPTP-VPDN-GROUP pptp echo 60
vpdn group PPTP-VPDN-GROUP client authentication local
vpdn username Hartwig password ********* 
dhcpd address 172.20.250.2-172.20.250.33 inside
dhcpd lease 3600
dhcpd ping_timeout 750
dhcpd auto_config outside
terminal width 80
Cryptochecksum:f82c9c2af51474022b660bbc5009cdbd
: end
```


----------

